# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Jan 13th



## Eric (Jan 8, 2019)

*


*



*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Jan 13*th
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Jan 13th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*




*

*


----------



## mrg (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## the2finger (Jan 9, 2019)

As long as it's not a raining we will be there.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2019)

I will be there on a bike.
I have a hard time choosing, What Bike Do I Ride Today?
See ya there!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 12, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I will be there on a bike.
> I have a hard time choosing, What Bike Do I Ride Today?
> See ya there!
> View attachment 931890



Decisions decisions decisions


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm home now.
Great time as usual.


----------

